# Looking for fursuit makers



## Ice-Paws (Jan 19, 2017)

I have a budget of around $100 - $150, but I'm curious if anyone out there makes fursuit heads for that cheap. I'm looking for a realistic looking wolf head, but I allow creativity and freedom. I know that heads are usually around $500, but it was worth a shot.


----------



## Keeroh (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm gonna be a buzzkill and tell you that materials and shipping alone will easily break $100. That being said, you should probably post this here: forums.furaffinity.net: Furry Trading Post And be sure to read the stickies and adhere to their posting guidelines if you wish to get anywhere helpful. 

But, again, that figure is _not going to cut _it for even the most simple head. Maybe put that towards ears and a tail, that is a do-able price range for an ear and tail set.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 19, 2017)

You could always go hunting for animals to get the necessary parts for your costume.

It's absolutely free, and it'll even look more realistic


----------



## Cercis Lycalopex (Jan 19, 2017)

Alex K said:


> You could always go hunting for animals to get the necessary parts for your costume.
> 
> It's absolutely free, and it'll even look more realistic


I do not and will never condone this.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 19, 2017)

Cercis Lycalopex said:


> I do not and will never condone this.


I think it was meant as a joke. If it wasn't...killing a living being for the purpose of making a costume is really messed up :c


----------



## Alex K (Jan 19, 2017)

But then how else do the liberals keep warm during the winter?
All those fur suits have to come from somewhere...

Plastic can only last you for so long :/


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 20, 2017)

Alex K said:


> You could always go hunting for animals to get the necessary parts for your costume.
> 
> It's absolutely free, and it'll even look more realistic





Alex K said:


> But then how else do the liberals keep warm during the winter?
> All those fur suits have to come from somewhere...
> 
> Plastic can only last you for so long :/



Keep it on topic and please don't attempt to derail the conversation.  The user is asking for advice about materials.  Sidelining it with political snipes and talk about hunting is not needed.


----------



## Thera (Feb 23, 2017)

I have some old test heads laying around, and if you're willing to haggle on price and work out a payment plan with me you could have one. 

I've been accumulating pictures of my fursuit work over the years into this Stash link for examples(always finding more...):

sta.sh: Thera Fursuits
(Scroll down to the pictures of the fur I have available, there's some there.)

A refurbished test-head with modified foam base to fit 3D eyes installed would be 500$USD for the two fursuit heads- black wolf or the tan+white coyote.
The saber-cheetah can be completed with black ears, some black drybrushed spots, and new 3D eyes etc. Selling for 300$ as the construction is shoddier/it was the first of the test heads.
The resin base by ShaggyGriffonStudios can be stripped down to nothing by removing the fur. It has a jawset, hinges installed, resin eyes(the maker had bubbles in em but not too noticable). Asking what I paid; 150$USD OR completed as a head-only commission for 600$USD.
I can sell fur too; 15-20$+ per colour(comes in meter/yard+half meter/yard pieces, some have fur pieces cut out from another project). It's mostly fabric.com luxury shag(2" pile). I also have fleece and other fabrics for 5-10$/yard if you're looking to finish the base yourself and save a few bucks.

I'm going to be making a pre-made full fursuit to sell out of the red and white furs. Starting with building a head first to make sure there's interest and put it up for 800$USD+. Have an option for a digitigrade body and all other parts for 2,500$USD+; these will be my official fursuit commission prices for awhile. I'm around 1,600$USD cheaper than Made Fur You and I've been doing this for a few years now. I've completed/collabed many suits for friends at cost of materials to get here, and the first full suit and the refurbished test heads I am hoping to sell will refund all my test fursuit commissioners for the low quality product(I had to learn somehow, and I think a refund is the best option now that I have the skill to make professional quality suits). 

That dark navy dragon fursuit will be a partial with wings, debuting at Dogwarts(Fur-Eh! Convention).


----------

